# Where in france



## Herbenny (Apr 9, 2019)

As we only have a week to spend in france I thought I would just pick a place that caught my eye and head towards that direction. I had no idea how big france was and I don't even know where to start ..
I'm sat here with a map and google and every time I see something I then see something even better !!
talk about spoilt for choice


----------



## mark61 (Apr 9, 2019)

Could easily spend a week in Brittany, or bit further both Limousin and Volcans d'Auvergne are stunning areas. 


Parc Naturel Regional de Millevaches


Parc naturel regional des Volcans d'Auvergne


----------



## Herbenny (Apr 9, 2019)

mark61 said:


> Could easily spend a week in Brittany, or bit further both Limousin and Volcans d'Auvergne are stunning areas.
> 
> 
> Parc Naturel Regional de Millevaches
> ...



Thanks Mark ... when we were supposed to go last year I had a place picked out .. it had everything mountains lakes and everything else I would want for a short trip and to dip my toes in
I can't find where I put the info

I will take a look at the links you posted


----------



## barryd (Apr 9, 2019)

For a week you need to get a wiggle on day 1 to get anywhere half decent really.  Brittany is a good suggestion but its further than you think but doable in a day.  Normandy however and the Normandy peninsula is worth an explore and there is all the WW2 stuff there.  Nice long sandy beaches, one or two good wild spots and aires and depending on where you are going back to in the UK there is a super fast Normandie Express from Cherbourg that is powerboat speed and has you back in the UK in three and a bit hours.

The Loire around Samuer is ok for a week and if your going soon you probably have a better chance of half decent weather there otherwise its a longer hop over to somewhere like Jura or the Alsace.  All of these you need to get your foot down day one and the last day though.  Northern France otherwise IMO is pretty dull.


----------



## Rod (Apr 9, 2019)

France has a lot of great places but you can easily spend your week getting there and back.

Your ferry choice makes a big difference to where.

Calais, we like le Crotoy on the Bay of the Somme.

Cherbourg you have  the D-day beaches on one side with the 75th invasion anniversary celebration and Carteret on the other. 

Le harve you have At Malo and bay of St Micheal.

Rod off the whole of Brittany.

Enjoy your trip

Rod


----------



## Clunegapyears (Apr 9, 2019)

With only a week I immediately thought Normandy. History.  Beaches.  Cider. Camembert.  I worked myway along on Soupe de Poison.


----------



## Herbenny (Apr 9, 2019)

Thanks all ... I'm thinking Brittany as mark first suggested. I don't want to venture to as it's such a short time but I have found a couple of places that look quite good ..
July should be hot enough for my liking.
Will plan Better next time with more time off work but this will do for now


----------



## RoaminRog (Apr 9, 2019)

Have a look at Honfleur Jac, not free but we always enjoy a few days there. This year we are going to explore Dinan which is also in Brittany.


----------



## Nabsim (Apr 9, 2019)

I remember it hitting 120degrees in June one year (80’s I think). We were at Le Mans for the French bike GP and it was a killer. More folks sheltering under the stands and any shade they could find rather than in the stands watching the race.

July should be fine


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 9, 2019)

RoaminRog said:


> Have a look at Honfleur Jac, not free but we always enjoy a few days there. This year we are going to explore Dinan which is also in Brittany.


Dinan is a lovely place but you might need big ramps :lol-053:




It has lovely old buildings similar to York but on a grand scale

there are a few aires



https://www.******************/en/france/bretagne-22-29-35-56/dinan/2153/parking


----------



## barryd (Apr 9, 2019)

Herbenny said:


> Thanks all ... I'm thinking Brittany as mark first suggested. I don't want to venture to as it's such a short time but I have found a couple of places that look quite good ..
> July should be hot enough for my liking.
> Will plan Better next time with more time off work but this will do for now



July should be nice in Brittany. Weather is similar to south of UK, maybe a bit warmer.  Be warned though if your using aires in Brittany get there in good time as its popular. There are more than any other region though so plenty of places.


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 10, 2019)

*The Vosges*

Is very nice and not too far
Same applies to Burgundy and or Champagne


----------



## jann (Apr 10, 2019)

As others have said, Brittany is ideal if you only have a week. Try stopping overnight at the inland aires, less busy, more likely to be free


----------



## Herbenny (Apr 10, 2019)

My husband has travelled lots abroad with work and knows of some nice places however I'm really put off by aires .. I envisage them as overcrowded car parks but I'm sure I must be wrong. We hope to stay a couple of nights at a nice campsite I found .. but listening to others it's best not to make plans as you get distracted by so many nice places


----------



## barryd (Apr 10, 2019)

Herbenny said:


> My husband has travelled lots abroad with work and knows of some nice places however I'm really put off by aires .. I envisage them as overcrowded car parks but I'm sure I must be wrong. We hope to stay a couple of nights at a nice campsite I found .. but listening to others it's best not to make plans as you get distracted by so many nice places



Well Janns advice above is good.  There are some lovely places inland in Brittany and less crowded.  However there are some great aires but you need to do a fair bit of research.  Popular resorts that have aires will be crowded but then in July so might be the campsites so try and find somewhere just outside the "hot spots" or as I said get there early.  Just before or just after lunchtime I find is a good time.


----------



## clf86ha (Apr 10, 2019)

if one week is all you have, then depending on your channel travelling method/route, then:
tunnel/Dover ferry... Le Crotoy and St Valery sur somme area.
Le Harve... Honfleur, Fecamp, La Mailleraye sur Seine
Cherbourg...Normandy peninsula 
St Malo/Roscoff for Brittany.

Personally, I'd pay the ferry fees and do the overnight out of Portsmouth and land on instant holiday in Brittany, with a zillion things to see and do. and not to mention the fab aires and wild camping with sea views.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 10, 2019)

Herbenny said:


> I'm really put off by aires .. I envisage them as overcrowded car parks but I'm sure I must be wrong.



You are very wrong i`m afraid       :rolleyes2:

Over the years we found many, many stunning small aires that would put most of the campsites including the CAMC and C&CC to shame       :scared:

Some with beautifully manicured box hedge lined bays along with glorious views and the majority of the time we were the only ones there.

One that immediately springs to mind granted is also a car park but tell me what you think.

*Semur-en-Brionnais* is an official aire with picnic tables, service point, proper toilet and all free.





We spent 3 gloriously peaceful and quiet days there completely alone, the town and monastery are wonderful.


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 10, 2019)

*Yes Wooie is correct*

Many Many delightful aires in France

Mostly free or very cheap some with wi-fi


----------



## jann (Apr 10, 2019)

Herbenny said:


> My husband has travelled lots abroad with work and knows of some nice places however I'm really put off by aires .. I envisage them as overcrowded car parks but I'm sure I must be wrong. We hope to stay a couple of nights at a nice campsite I found .. but listening to others it's best not to make plans as you get distracted by so many nice places


A few may be on ordinary car parks,but there are plenty that aren't.Try stopping at one in the middle of the day,if you don't like it you can move on.Weve been using them for over 20years very few that we wouldn't return to.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 10, 2019)

I can honestly say that at least 90% of all the aires that we use in France are free       :dance:               but we are happy to pay when needed           :dance:    

Our next trip abroad in a month or so we will definitely be having 1 night on the aire at the *Château de Chambord*   11 euros for 24 hours.

The beauty of that is when we are finished looking around the Chateau and gardens we will probably be knackered and will only have to make our way back to our motorhome on the aire in the grounds of the Chateau before we collapse        :scared:

All being well a good nights sleep then off to the next stop wherever that may be ( we`ll know when we get there      :idea:     ) on the way to the Pyrenees   :drive:


----------



## Herbenny (Apr 11, 2019)

I think I have well and truly had misconceptions about aires after spending most of the night watching youtube videos of people heading to France. What a pretty place France is and never realised just quite how big it is :drive:

I have made a list of a few places I want to go to as I don't want to drive around wasting a week, I think as its only a week it will be best to plan. If all goes well then I think we may try and go back October time. 

The places I have chosen in Lannion and Hornfleur and then maybe squeeze in another place if we can. 

We are going on the euro tunnel Folkestone is only an hour and half away and made more sense to save on time but do people have a preference on how they get over to France ? Can you get good deals on the eurotunnell if you book say a few days before ?


----------



## barryd (Apr 11, 2019)

Herbenny said:


> I think I have well and truly had misconceptions about aires after spending most of the night watching youtube videos of people heading to France. What a pretty place France is and never realised just quite how big it is :drive:
> 
> I have made a list of a few places I want to go to as I don't want to drive around wasting a week, I think as its only a week it will be best to plan. If all goes well then I think we may try and go back October time.
> 
> ...



If that is Lannion in western Brittany then are you going to return via Roscoff?   Lots of places between there and Honfleur. Spoilt for choice but its a long drag if your going to go all the way back to Calais.

The only thing I would suggest on that route is you use the tolls down to Honfleur at least for the last bit turning towards Le Harve before you get to Rouen (a29 I think) and over the bridge to Honfleur.  It will knock off a lot of time and hassle.  Good thing about Brittany is there are good roads and motorways along the south and the north going east to west that are also toll free so its fairly easy to get a wiggle on.  Its bigger than you think though.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 11, 2019)

For the life of me i cannot get a good deal on Euro Tunnel apart from booking at least 2 weeks prior to traveling and using Tesco club card vouchers.

We never book that far ahead and it`s very often only a day or two before we travel that i book once the weather forecast is looking good.

Cheap and sometimes cheerful P&O Dover to Calais for us and it`s only 90 minutes onboard so we`ll put up with the ne`er do wells / great unwashed if necessary.

I can get approx £60 each way for a *7.5 motorhome, 2 adults, 0 kids, 0 pets * crossing at sensible o`clock, none of this 1, 2 or even 3am malarky for us.

I only book one way then will book the return using the laptop from France when we are ready to come back.

We drive down from Preston the day before and spend the night at Canterbury ( New Dover Road ) P&R then it`s an easy 25-30 drive down to the port.

Recheck the weather forecast on the ferry whilst going across then it`s either left, right or straight on when we come out of Calais depending on the forecast.


----------



## mark61 (Apr 11, 2019)

It's very nice around Lannion, especially the coast to the North. 
Great spot for walks and overnight stop, no idea how busy it gets in good weather. Every time I've been there the weather was crap so it's been empty. 

Google Maps


----------



## runnach (Apr 11, 2019)

If you break your journey on the return and want to be nearish to Calais then Le touquet Plage is worth a visit, 

Channa


----------



## witzend (Apr 11, 2019)

Some aires listed here 360° pics PHOTOS - AIRES SERVICE - CAMPING-CAR - STATIONNEMENT pour CAMPING-CAR visites panoramiques 360deg en France 
Some more pics here Photos from Brittany / photos de Bretagne: the coast, inland, chapels and calvaries


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 11, 2019)

Don't forget we have a large selection of spots in France in the POIs


----------



## REC (May 14, 2019)

We always take the tunnel. Usually use clubcard points. Is often dearer than the ferry, but as I vomit it's more fun not to go by sea! Also much more flexible,  you can arrive two hours either side of booking and board at no extra cost if space ( so not at busy times!) Takes no time to board, we have arrived 15 mins prior to time and gone straight on. And no time to disembark either so we feel we get on our way faster. Important if you are only having a week, you can waste half a day getting on and off the ferry. Remember you lose an hour on arrival in France. We pay about £90 each way, sometimes less....used to be about £50 :lol-053:


----------



## clf86ha (May 14, 2019)

if you're planning to visit Honfleur, then maybe look at the Portsmouth to le harve ferry and the newhaven to dieppe ferry, it'll cut off a few hours toll motorway driving


----------



## Herbenny (May 14, 2019)

REC said:


> We always take the tunnel. Usually use clubcard points. Is often dearer than the ferry, but as I vomit it's more fun not to go by sea! Also much more flexible,  you can arrive two hours either side of booking and board at no extra cost if space ( so not at busy times!) Takes no time to board, we have arrived 15 mins prior to time and gone straight on. And no time to disembark either so we feel we get on our way faster. Important if you are only having a week, you can waste half a day getting on and off the ferry. Remember you lose an hour on arrival in France. We pay about £90 each way, sometimes less....used to be about £50 :lol-053:



We are going by eurotunnel although I never thought in a thousand years I would go on that ! 
Pauls convinced me and for the sake of half an hour I'll grit my teeth. 
Maybe next year will do the ferry. 


Travelling at 3.00 in the morning to free up another day.

Still haven't renewed my passport I'm cutting it fine


----------



## Makzine (May 14, 2019)

Herbenny said:


> We are going by eurotunnel although I never thought in a thousand years I would go on that !
> Pauls convinced me and for the sake of half an hour I'll grit my teeth.
> Maybe next year will do the ferry.
> 
> ...



The tunnel will be fine just go to sleep, that's what I do.  Grab half an hour kip and then your off.  Have a fabulous time :wave:


----------



## mark61 (May 14, 2019)

Makzine said:


> The tunnel will be fine just go to sleep, that's what I do.  Grab half an hour kip and then your off.  Have a fabulous time :wave:



Very true. I always have the best nap on the train. Must be the clickity clack.


----------



## mark61 (May 15, 2019)

hairydog said:


> You may find the chunnel disappointing, then. You drive on, sit in the motorhome for a little while, then drive off. Apart from the beginning and end where you are going across points, it is a very smooth, quiet ride.



Done the chunnel more times than I can remember, always have a nap in bed. 

Yes, it is very smooth and quiet. But still a wee clickety clack of the rails. More soothing than annoying.


----------



## Herbenny (May 15, 2019)

runnach said:


> Love using the tunnel, very slick operation, always book a red eye slot. I always take a dive tank with me too, just in case. :lol-053:



 .... oh gawd don't get me thinking !!


----------



## Jo001 (May 15, 2019)

We normally use the tunnel, its quick, easy and efficient (if you arrive early there is often the option to take an earlier crossing). Their customer service is excellent, twice we have had to cancel because of illnesses, despite having paid with Tesco vouchers they happily changed our crossing dates.

Last year, for the first time, we took a ferry, having managed to get a pet friendly cabin on the Portsmouth to Le Havre crossing. We cancelled our return crossing in favour of the tunnel, we disliked the ferry so much. Needless to say, it's the tunnel in future for us.


----------

